# Suggestions required for rewiring of MTNL Telephone line with ADSL  Broadband



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello guys,
Recently faced some noise issue through my MTNL telephone line when it rained heavily & some frequent disconnections in my broadband too. So I have decided to replace the old wire line which comes to my home from MTNL Box.

One of the MTNL customer care personal suggested me to use some *1+4 heavy cable*[No idea what he meant] to rewire from the box to my home. One of the shopkeeper also suggested to use Cat 6 Cable which I doubt.

My requirement.

1. Best quality shielded wire which will run from the MTNL box situated on 1st flr lobby to my residence on 3rd flr. I want the wire to be directly connected to my Router TP Link 8968's splitter which is in my Bedroom. Is it possible??
 The second piece of wire will run from splitter to telephone situated in living room.

2. The wires should be shielded properly so that there is no interference in the signals.There are lots of wires like cable tv & their Broadband connections, DTH, Private Broadband running around the MTNL box to my residence, moreover my building is very old so lots of leakage issues & there is duct beside the MTNL Box from which rain water seeps in.

3. If I cannot connect the wire directly from MTNL box to Router's Splitter then suggest me some quality Telephone line box as I do not have concealed wiring at my home. Normally use  some Rs.15/- wala telephone line box which I have to replace every year.

4. Quality RJ11 Jack/Plugs for crimping the wires in.

Please suggest me the best possible ways of rewiring which will stay intact for at least 3 years.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dpluvuall (Aug 2, 2014)

Read this see if it helps...
*www.digit.in/forum/networking/183711-crimping-lan-cable-tutorial.html


----------

